# Blood in rats stool?!?!



## Keelyrawr (Mar 7, 2012)

I found one bloody stool in my rat Dexter's cage today... I'm REALLY concerned. There's a little trail of blood leading to the bloody stool...And he also has a lot of dried blood on his testicles/tail. All he's had to eat is Frozen corn, carrots, peas, lab blocks, romaine lettuce, and cheerios the past 48 hours. I can only find one bloody one, no others. Is this..normal? I'm freaked out ???


----------



## unlikelyfather (Sep 11, 2012)

How old is he and where did you get him from? Was he recently exposed to anything that may have been toxic? Chemicals or inedible items he may have consumed while running around your house?


----------



## Keelyrawr (Mar 7, 2012)

He's 9 weeks old, I've had him for 4 weeks. I got him from a lady who had an accidental litter. He has had no signs of any sickness. No, He was not exposed to anything toxic. Only his normal food/water. He has free time on my bed, and I make sure he's always being watched. :/


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

Was there mucus in it?


----------



## Keelyrawr (Mar 7, 2012)

Nope.. It was a normal poo, just quite a bit of blood in it and on him. And maybe he had trouble getting it..out? Because there was smear marks like the poo dragged across his shelf.. (Nasty, i know) >_< Super worried though.. should I take him to the vet?


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

I would def take him in even though it's one did you throw it out?


----------



## unlikelyfather (Sep 11, 2012)

I would definitely bring him into the vet, post-haste... If you can afford an emergency 24-7 vet, I'd consider high tailing it there. Not to alarm you but he may be bleeding internally which needs to be taken very seriously.


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

I was also asking if you threw it out so you could take it in and show the vet..:/


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

Also agree with Unlikely. There maybe something serious going on and I wouldn't risk the chance especially if he's living with your boys :/


----------



## unlikelyfather (Sep 11, 2012)

RatzRUs said:


> Also agree with Unlikely. There maybe something serious going on and I wouldn't risk the chance *especially if he's living with your boys :/*


This, unfortunately. Since you have no way of knowing what's causing it, you shouldn't rule out that it may be something they could catch or at the very least something that would put others at risk because of how unhealthy it may be... 

So bringing him to an emergency vet is really honestly the best option, if you can afford it. If you can't, quarantine him. Remove him from the others and set him up in a quiet little cage with his favorite toys from his main cage so he isn't too upset about it. 
You don't want the others to catch anything OR to start picking on him. 

Pay close attention to him and how he's feeling, and call the vet - some vets will take calls on a personal number late at night if it's serious. If you don't have one of those vets, call first thing tomorrow.


----------



## Keelyrawr (Mar 7, 2012)

My emergency vet doesn't accept rats.. So tomorrow morning I'll have to schedule him an appointment with his vet @[email protected] He's not with my boys, we're still going through introductions.. I did throw it out, sadly. He seems so normal and happy though. I found the poop early this morning, so It probably happened during the night. I've been checking all of his other poops and there's nothing so far. Please cross your fingers and hope that my little man is okay


----------



## unlikelyfather (Sep 11, 2012)

He's in my thoughts. Glad he's separated already so you won't need to separate him, which could be stressful. Call your vet in the morning and keep a close eye on him til then.


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

How is he?


----------



## Keelyrawr (Mar 7, 2012)

He's doing great.. Vet can't see him until Monday morning though.. I talked over the phone with him briefly though and he said just watch him and make sure he's eating/drinking normally and to bring a sample of his poo in with him. He said he's seen it before with rodents and most of the time it's no big deal.


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

Im so glad!!! =)


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Could be internal parasites, so its good you are taking in a sample


----------



## Keelyrawr (Mar 7, 2012)

Oops.. Forgot to update this! Dexter is perfectly healthy. The doctor ran a sample of his stool and it came back clean. She also felt/examined him and said he seems perfectly healthy. (No internal worms or anything..) I asked her about what It could have been and she said it was most likely something he ate. She said if I see anymore blood to bring him back in immediately, but don't be too concerned because he checked out fine. So all's well-- I'm still worried about him, but taking him to the vet made me feel better. Thanks for your wishes guys


----------

